# Buffy's Barn....



## Newfman (Nov 8, 2010)

Hey folks,

I hadn't noticed this part of the forum until Tractor Beam pointed it out and said I should post the little barn we built for our horse Buffy (the big fat Belgian).

It is a traditional timber frame, 24x26 high top cape. I friend of ours had taken a two week timberframing course, and I had read the books, so I bought the timbers and we chisled away. It was a lot of fun, but a lot of work. It took almost 3 months to cut the frame. 

All the timbers are connected together by joinery and oak pegs. No bolts. The pegs came from the bottom 6 feet of an oak tree that one of the local hardware store employees had just cut down in his yard.

To rais the barn 'bents', we got a small tree out of the woods and made a gin pole. We attached a small electric winch to it and used rope for stays. We ended up borrowing a couple 500 lb wall jacks to stabilize the ends of the bents, as they are pretty flexible when side loaded. Once standing and all the frame pieces are in place, it is an amazingly strong building. 

The hay loft will hold just under 400 square bales. Here is a couple pics, and you can see more in my album, by clicking on my profile.

Enjoy!

Dennis





















































[/IMG]


----------



## tractorJohn (Sep 18, 2010)

All I can say is wow!


----------



## GreenFlyer (Feb 4, 2010)

That is a nice job. Nice photos too.


----------



## Bamataco (Apr 22, 2009)

I really like that. Great job.


----------



## rsmith335 (Jun 2, 2010)

Great barn. Is it a Amish kit?


----------



## Newfman (Nov 8, 2010)

Thank you for the comments. No Mr. Smith, this was completley from scratch, from the drawing and trigonometry, to the scribing, cutting, chiseling, pegging, and raising.

Dennis


----------



## flywheels (May 11, 2010)

Excellent skill & workmanship.

We're not worthy, we're not worthy!

John


----------



## kau (Sep 15, 2003)

Amazing work!


----------



## CRussell (Nov 4, 2010)

Good old fashon craftmanship. Great job.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Sep 20, 2003)

kau said:


> Amazing work!


:ditto::ditto::ditto:


----------



## Tarp_man (Nov 4, 2010)

*Horse Building*

Nice job. I really like the "rustic" look of this building. I'm sure that Buffy likes the shelter. It appears that there is plenty of storage on top of the building also


----------

